# Gentoo+Acer Aspire 1312LC

## neo87

Hallo

ich hab ein Acer Aspire 1312 Notebook. da ich keine Lust mehr auf Windows habe wollte ich mir Gentoo auf das Notebook installieren. meine Frage: erkennt und installiert gentoo das touchpad und die usb-maus automatisch? hat jemand von euch gentoo auf dem notebook? gibt es irgendwas das ich wissen/beachten sollte? sorry,habe aber keine Ahnung von Linux.

Gruß

Neo87

----------

## tobimat80

Schau mal unter www.tuxmobil.org nach.

Gruß

Tobi

----------

## neo87

danke. da steht leider zwar nur red hat, aber ich versuch doch mal mit gentoo

----------

## mikkk

Ich hab zwar "nur" ein Aspire 1300, aber bei mir läuft gentoo völlig ohne Probleme. Das Touchpad ist eigentlich (von Aussehen und Bedienung mal abgesehen  :Wink: ) eine normale PS2-Maus und funktioniert einwandfrei. USB behandelt man auch genauso wie bei "grossen" Rechnern.

Beachten sollte man nur, dass der Prozessor kein echter AthlonXP ist. Bei den CFLAGS sollte man nur "-march=athlon" wählen, denn "-march=athlon-tb" oder "-march=athlon-xp" funktionieren meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.

Alle anderen Bauteile (Netzkarte, CD/DVD-Laufwerk, Modem, ...) laufen Problemlos.

mikkk

----------

## tHeoo

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Ich hab zwar "nur" ein Aspire 1300, aber bei mir läuft gentoo völlig ohne Probleme. Das Touchpad ist eigentlich (von Aussehen und Bedienung mal abgesehen ) eine normale PS2-Maus und funktioniert einwandfrei. USB behandelt man auch genauso wie bei "grossen" Rechnern.
> 
> Beachten sollte man nur, dass der Prozessor kein echter AthlonXP ist. Bei den CFLAGS sollte man nur "-march=athlon" wählen, denn "-march=athlon-tb" oder "-march=athlon-xp" funktionieren meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.
> 
> Alle anderen Bauteile (Netzkarte, CD/DVD-Laufwerk, Modem, ...) laufen Problemlos.
> ...

 

1310 series hat echter AthlonXP. Ich hab -march=athlon-xp und es gibt keine Probleme. Modem funktioniert nur mit kommerzielle Treiber von www.linuxant.com. Und!!!!! cpufreq sollte man nicht benutzen wenn man reiserfs installiert hat. Filesystem ist kaputt.

Maarten Wisse

----------

## Void Main

Hab nen 1312XC und funzt alles recht gut - hab nur Probleme mit der CPU-Frequenz-Regelung gehabt, aber dank 2.6.0-test9 hat sich das erledigt. USB Maus wird normalerweise erkannt wenn USB einkompiliert ist, muß man aber (bei meinem XFRee86 4.3.0 zumindest) per Hand nachtragen, die hat er nicht korrekt erkannt.

----------

